# Scottsdale, AZ-Maggie 4 Mo - Fourth Aoric Arch



## CindyM (Mar 20, 2007)

Please cross post: 
Maggie is a 4 ½ mos. old spay female German Shepherd…And boy is she great! She has a condition called Fourth Aortic Arch (Chronic regurgitation) for which she had surgery but she may need continued monitoring. Maggie was surrendered because her family lost their home. She is a very quiet and obedient girl that is very respectful of cats, other dogs even the small pups that are her roommates. She uses a dog door. She walks very nicely on leash and rides well in a car. She sits quietly while I work on the computer. She has had perfect behavior. She may require a special feeding regimen for the rest of her life but we are waiting to see how she does for the next few weeks…we have not had any problem with her so far. 

DIRECTLY CONTACT: Nancy Borkowicz @480 471 3520, [email protected] 
Four Peaks Animal Rescue 
Pmb #470 
28150 N. Alma School Rd. Suite 103 
Scottsdale, AZ. 85262 
480 471 3520 
F:480 471 2201


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

Beautiful and it sounds like she has a wonderful personality too. I think this is the same as persistent right aortic arch. My foster Rio had PRAA and had corrective surgery at 6 weeks old. He did end up with a mild case of Mega E but is alive and well at age 8 and does find with food as long as he's fed it in a slurry consistency.


----------



## FuryanGoddess (Dec 26, 2009)

She looks like Zeva but w/ a bit more tan in the face.


----------



## triordan (Dec 5, 2008)

Look at those ears!!


----------



## Stevenzachsmom (Mar 3, 2008)

I did look at those ears. I don't think this is a PB GSD. Maggie MUST be half bunny!


----------



## ladyluck (Jan 28, 2004)

Hows Maggie doing after surgery? whats her feeding regiment like?


----------



## GSDTrain (Apr 21, 2008)

she is beautiful. i hope she finds a good home


----------

